# Conceal Carry



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

Lets talk conceal carry. Assume all shirts are tucked in. What kind of holster do you prefer? Are you set up for strong side or weak side draw?

Scenarios:
1) Wearing a suit
2) Polo and slacks
3) Shorts and t shirt

Here are several products I have been looking at

Belly Band

Truss Holster

Concealment T-Shirt

Ankle Holster


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 18, 2007)

That's probably why I never tuck my shirt in, too much effot to conceal


----------



## CAL (Aug 18, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That's probably why I never tuck my shirt in, too much effot to conceal


Agreed.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That's probably why I never tuck my shirt in, too much effot to conceal


 
I have to at work.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 18, 2007)

The female FAM I know used to use the belly band, I think it would annoy the hell out of me though


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

In the last 10 days I have been in places that I would have wished I was carrying but couldn't because of my clothing. Number 2


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> The female FAM I know used to use the belly band, I think it would annoy the hell out of me though


 
Does she still use it?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 18, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Does she still use it?


 
I think she used it for a week and never used it again


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 18, 2007)

The suit one....... I wear Brooks Brothers and if you take your suit to them and tell them you are going to carry, they will taylor the suit to help cover it without the "lump" that goes along with it.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 18, 2007)

Also depends on what type of pistol you will be carrying.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Also depends on what type of pistol you will be carrying.


 
G30 or G26


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 18, 2007)

Better than me!  I carry the SIG 226.  Damn big.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 18, 2007)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Better than me! I carry the SIG 226. Damn big.


 

Same here lol


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Better than me! I carry the SIG 226. Damn big.


 
**Cough**Did you here that Boon **Cough**


----------



## hoepoe (Aug 18, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> I have to at work.



Why not use a fanny pack, or if you wear a suit, a "managers bag"?

I'll try find some pics.

H


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 18, 2007)

heh heh heh


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

hoepoe said:


> Why not use a fanny pack, or if you wear a suit, a "managers bag"?
> 
> I'll try find some pics.
> 
> H


 
Fanny pack SCREAMS Boon or Fag

Glad to see you posting again Hoepoe. Depending how this thread goes and what I choose. I maybe asking you a TON of questions soon.


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2007)

There's one chest rig whose name escapes me that some of the FAMs use.


----------



## CAL (Aug 18, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Fanny pack SCREAMS Boon or Fag


Isn't that redundant?


----------



## hoepoe (Aug 18, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Fanny pack SCREAMS Boon or Fag
> 
> Glad to see you posting again Hoepoe. Depending how this thread goes and what I choose. I maybe asking you a TON of questions soon.



Feel free bro to ask.

Pm inbound.


H

BTW. good to be back posting here!


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 18, 2007)

dressed up include a jacket for you?

I carry my HK on my belt with a vest, jacket, or something along those lines.

FBI cant ends up helping some more with the larger weapons in terms of keeping the printing down.

Unless you're running velcro closure for your shirt, I wouldn't personally go with anything requiring clothing removal to access.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.c-rusty.com/pages/holsters/Ladies.html

Scroll down to the "bosom buddy"


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 18, 2007)

I use an inside the pants holster "Glock 23" worn in the middle of my back. Leave my polo or T untucked. Id be the first to admit the draw is slow and awkward. It still beats an ankle rig which I don't like. If I can get away with wearing a jacket I use a highride worn strong side. Holster is a Ross. Made in S. Africa. Im not a fan of smaller frame weapons for off duty carry. Question, how many carry extra mags? Im ashamed to say I don't. Bad cop,,,,,,, no donut.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2007)

1 mag but with the G26 it will be a G17 mag.


----------



## Olive Drab (Aug 18, 2007)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Better than me!  I carry the SIG 226.  Damn big.


jesus, thats big.  why not a 228 or 229?
I carried my p7m8 a few times but i think a 229 is in the future as id rather carry 13+1 than 8+1 in the hk


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 18, 2007)

Big?

Try a USP .45 Expert with UTL mounted.


----------



## WillBrink (Aug 19, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> Big?
> 
> Try a USP .45 Expert with UTL mounted.



That's the only plastic gun I would want to own. Damn fine gun, but a big SOB as you say.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 19, 2007)

yah but at any weight it's still easy to carry if you're 6'3" and dress casual


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 20, 2007)

once they make boardshorts that have a concealed holster, i'll send in my paperwork for my CCW...until then, i have a knife and a baton.


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 20, 2007)

For any of the above I mostly use a Blade-Tech Ultimate Concealment Holster I carry a HK USP .45 fullsize. That or for just a quick holster I will keep a uncle mike's IWB holser to just clip on handy near by.


----------



## 6 Guns (Aug 20, 2007)

Any good IWB holster will work for all your occasions.  I carry a 1911 in a suit, open shirt, vest, or t-shirt.


----------



## WillBrink (Aug 21, 2007)

6 Guns said:


> Any good IWB holster will work for all your occasions.  I carry a 1911 in a suit, open shirt, vest, or t-shirt.



Anyone who can carry a 1911 all day IWB is a better man than I am. :bleh:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 21, 2007)

Concealed carry depends on two things: what handgun you like that fits your body style for what your wearing.  Large frame pistols or revolvers are difficult to conceal unless you wear loose clothing. The moral of the story is to not show, no one needs to know until its time.....


----------



## fitz4941 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree w/the post from Cabbage Head; no one needs to know until it's time.  When off-duty, I carry a two inch .38 concealed hammer revolver.  When it's warm and I have shorts on, it goes in a pocket holster and my Tshirt is untucked.  When cooler, I wear "normal," closer fitting clothes - so it goes on my left ankle.  This does take some getting used to.  But, if you wear boots, it is not uncomfortable at all.  My line of thinking is this: I'm off duty.  I'm not going to be making any arrests (as a cop I will stay around and be a great witness for the guys on duty) but I WILL NOT be caught unarmed and unable to defend myself or others.  When the whether gets even colder, I sometimes carry my Glock 21 on a belt slide holster covered by my coat.


----------



## frank b (Aug 23, 2007)

I carry my G23 mostly in a Blade Tech UCH as mentioned in post # 30 regardless what the dress code is. Another option for me is the 560 custom fit holster (safariland), not for deep concealment, but in conjunction with rain or cold weather jacket.

all Funny Packs I´ve tried, are screaming GUN, exept the Camelbak Funny Pack.


----------



## Olive Drab (Aug 30, 2007)

no one like S&W airweights?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 30, 2007)

OD, you are one prepared man!!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2007)

RustyShackleford said:


> OD, you are one prepared man!!!




Is that for them Airport Toilets???


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats from his boyfriend's purse  :bleh:


----------



## HoundDog (Aug 30, 2007)

The  lube and the mini massager scare me a little bit :bleh:


----------



## Ravage (Aug 30, 2007)

Why no hammer on the revolver ?


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2007)

Because it's hammerless :)


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 30, 2007)

the reasoning and purpose behind a hammerless pistol is to prevent it from catching during the draw.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 30, 2007)

Roger, thanks.


----------



## srhayes (Sep 1, 2007)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> The suit one....... I wear Brooks Brothers and if you take your suit to them and tell them you are going to carry, they will taylor the suit to help cover it without the "lump" that goes along with it.



Agreed. A good tailor can be of tremendous value to the concealed carry culture. I'm a large framed indivudual (50L jacket, 36" pant @ 6') and I typically either have to have my suits made or extensively recut. My tailor is an avid marksmen and CCP holder so he feels my pain. I have recently fallen in love with the Blackhawk Serpa holster w/paddle. Serves both purposes for me. I RARELY tuck my shirt in unless I am wearing a suit, then my jacket is cut for concealment. I carry a USP compact .40 most of the time in this holster. When weather or dress dont permit me to carry it, I wear my Ruger SP101 3.25" 5 shot .357mag in an uncle Mikes leg holster. If wearing shorts (every pair I own are cargo shorts) I carry my Walther P-22 in my pant pocket in a small of the back holster to break up the shape of the gun through the fabric. I find that this also works well with slacks/suit pants. If I am working on an EP detail and will be in the car alot, Galco used to make a really nice "driving rig" that secures the gun horizontally across the front of my body for access while seated and has a swivel clip for concealment.


----------



## srhayes (Sep 1, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> no one like S&W airweights?



Obviously ready to use his weapon AND his gun. I guess he lives by the old saying "better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it". Applies to guns AND condoms.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm, I noticed that he doesnt have a reload for his revolver. He has plenty for his other one.........


----------



## Slowhand (Oct 2, 2007)

I carry a Beretta mod 92 with a 17+1 mag and 2 x 15 mags’. I used a in the pants Teflon lined speed rig strong side mostly with shirt out except if I wear a jacket. I then changed to wearing my 9 tucked into the waist of my pants, long, short or my wrap around skirt, Ha, which has proved to be the quickest way to deploy, easiest to conceal but sweat plays havoc with the metal work.

I used a product similar to the belly buddy, was only useful when wearing shorts, but not comfortable. A good custom leather worker will be able to put something together that fits for you and the baroosh you carry

I have hung my guns for some time now, will carry occasionally as the situation dictates, but mostly I sit on my arse in meetings with Captains of Industry now and insinuate myself into a position where I can make obnoxious amounts of money , all the while doing as little as possible.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 9, 2007)

*My father's friend an experience with the belly band*



Boondocksaint375 said:


> The female FAM I know used to use the belly band, I think it would annoy the hell out of me though



It was on a trans-con flight back in the early 80's.  The FAM was walking towards the spiral staircase on a 747, and the weapon began to slip out of the belly band.  He hit the stairs and sat down half way up.  He looked up, then down, seeing no-one he unzipped his fly and began to push the weapon back up into the band.  Just then one of the flight attendants (Stewardesses back then) got to the bottom of the stairs and looked up, only to see this guy fishing around in his trousers....  He froze.  They looked at each other for a moment, and she turned around and found something else to do, while he finished securing his weapon...

That had to be a sight....


----------



## JBS (Sep 16, 2009)

Bumped!

I'm going to be looking at a couple holsters this weekend and I did a search on the subject and came across this (older) thread.  Great information!

Any retention comments on the above?

Seems like the smaller and more concealable, the less retention you end up with.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 16, 2009)

JBS said:


> Bumped!
> 
> I'm going to be looking at a couple holsters this weekend and I did a search on the subject and came across this (older) thread.  Great information!
> 
> ...



JBS, 

You actually answered your own question. With a smaller frame CC piece, the smaller and more concealable it is, retention actually becomes more of a non-issue-hence the less need for retention. At this point of "small" usually retention exists in the form of a snap only, although I'm sure you could have a custom made piece done up from several reputable persons such as Hume, DeSantis, Rosen, Alessi and others. :2c:


----------



## Manolito (Sep 16, 2009)

Polar Bear I carry a Glock 36 in a left hand Galco DC296. This part number is a right hand that I changed to left hand. I carry this in the small of my back for a right hand draw. This holster allows you to tuck your shirt in. I blouse the shirt in the back. I will admit the draw is slow because you have to pull the shirt up with your left hand and draw with your right. 
I find this far better than a ankle rig. I carry a Sig 239 in the same manner but it is a 40 not the 45. I am 5'11" and 165 lbs. 

You will spend your life cleaning anything you carry in an ankle holster. I clean that weapon daily if carried in an ankle holster. This gun is my bug and I am sorry to say it is a Charter Arms five shot 38. 

I can give you a couple of links to news papers where people have shot themselves with the belly band and the Gay pouch.


----------



## JBS (Sep 16, 2009)

Centermass said:


> JBS,
> 
> You actually answered your own question. With a smaller frame CC piece, the smaller and more concealable it is, retention actually becomes more of a non-issue-hence the less need for retention. At this point of "small" usually retention exists in the form of a snap only, although I'm sure you could have a custom made piece done up from several reputable persons such as Hume, DeSantis, Rosen, Alessi and others. :2c:



Thanks, Centermass.  I actually took an hour off today and looked at a few different holsters, but I decided I would wait until I researched the companies mentioned in this thread...

I'll post my feedback as I go.  I don't want to abandon all retention capabilities, as I am not personally convinced that there is such a thing as 100% concealment.  Call me crazy but I think I can pick out a CC when I see one, and I'm betting I'm not the only one who can do so.  Of course, not 100%, but quite frequently, I'll see the bulge.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 16, 2009)

JBS said:


> Thanks, Centermass. I actually took an hour off today and looked at a few different holsters, but I decided I would wait until I researched the companies mentioned in this thread...
> 
> I'll post my feedback as I go. I don't want to abandon all retention capabilities, as I am not personally convinced that there is such a thing as 100% concealment. Call me crazy but I think I can pick out a CC when I see one, and I'm betting I'm not the only one who can do so. Of course, not 100%, but quite frequently, I'll see the bulge.


 
I think it has more do to with the way a person carries themselves.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 16, 2009)

JBS said:


> Call me crazy but I think I can pick out a CC when I see one, and I'm betting I'm not the only one who can do so.  Of course, not 100%, but quite frequently, I'll see the bulge.



One thing that will always be in vogue my friend (which I should mentioned) is I should have added concealability can still be jeopardized if the weapon prints, regardless of how small. Lots of variables such as time of year, clothing worn, choice of carry hardware, activity involved etc. For ex, I have an NAA .32 that has a couple of different ways to pack it. 

One is with a J-hook IWB. Works well with trousers, belt and a slightly oversize shirt. 

Next is a pocket holster and as long as you're not still in the disco era of tight polyester pants, hides quite nicely. 

Another is actually a leather waistband piece not actually made for concealment (Primarily use it at the range and going to/from) but can be concealed easily wearing a heavier oversize shirt untucked. 

Rule of thumb I have found is as long as you try it wearing lighter weight and tighter clothing material, if it conceals well then, even better when wearing something thicker and looser all in concert together to reduce "Printing" and that unsightly "Bulge" without losing rapid accessibility to it.


----------



## Hachmonite (Sep 24, 2009)

I know this is a little late, but I just joined.

I use Crossbreed's SuperTuck. I carry a 1911 (Para GI Expert) model in jeans/shirt and suit w/jacket. Normally with the jeans I leave the shirt untucked. With a suit I tuck the shirt...obviously...and keep the jacket on at all times. For an IWB holster it works well compared to others and is fairly comfortable.


----------



## JBS (Oct 3, 2009)

Centermass said:


> One thing that will always be in vogue my friend (which I should mentioned) is I should have added concealability can still be jeopardized if the weapon prints, regardless of how small. Lots of variables such as time of year, clothing worn, choice of carry hardware, activity involved etc. For ex, I have an NAA .32 that has a couple of different ways to pack it.
> 
> One is with a J-hook IWB. Works well with trousers, belt and a slightly oversize shirt.
> 
> ...




Another part of my concern with retention is the weapon moving or falling, or otherwise coming loose if I have to haul ass out of an area where there is an active shooter/active situation.  I would like to know that the weapon will stay holstered in case I have to "roll" or crouch behind a vehicle at an unusual angle.

I'm still researching this.  I looked at the CrossBreed as well as the Milt Sparks stuff.  Ultimately I've decided I want something that can fasten to the belt, rest inside the pants, strong side high (preferably, for wear in vehicle) and is NOT attached to a huge slab of leather against the skin.  Shoulder rigs are out of the question, as they require jackets or baggy shirts, and therefore are only good under limited circumstances.  I won't always be wearing a jacket, but I WILL always be wearing pants.




Hachmonite said:


> I know this is a little late, but I just joined.
> 
> I use Crossbreed's SuperTuck. I carry a 1911 (Para GI Expert) model in jeans/shirt and suit w/jacket. Normally with the jeans I leave the shirt untucked. With a suit I tuck the shirt...obviously...and keep the jacket on at all times. For an IWB holster it works well compared to others and is fairly comfortable.



That flap of leather looks like it is going to generate heat and moisture between the skin and the holster.  Am I wrong?


----------



## JBS (Oct 3, 2009)

Right now I'm looking at these two:

http://www.desantisholster.com/stor...action=prepare_detail&itm_id=6364&itm_index=0

http://www.desantisholster.com/stor...ction=prepare_detail&itm_id=10961&itm_index=0

As I see it:

a. low price
b. very low profile, without excess material
c. thumb snap and belt loop to keep the weapon in the holster, and the holster stuck to my belt- at any angle or while running/moving, etc.
d. adjustable angle
e. usable in vehicle, but small enough to remove and stuff in the vehicle if I am entering a prohibited carry area.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.lapolicegear.com/gainpaho.html

I have three Galco inside the pant holsters, damn good holsters....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 3, 2009)

I have never had retention issues with either my outside or inside the belt bladetechs... but if it ain't your thing... even the wife's is good.


----------



## JBS (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought a Galco, plus a no-name chest rig, and a neoprene "sleeve" type for inside the pants, and/or inside a carry bag/inside the glove box.  The neoprene is super slick for really fast draws from inside the waistband; it lacks in retention, but in the end I just got tired of over-thinking it.

I couldn't decide, and the gun show came to town.  They got me good.


----------



## JBS (Oct 13, 2009)

*CELL PAL*

I also got to see these up close and personal.  It is the newest concealed carry method I am aware of, and probably the coolest IWB style I've ever seen.  The guy demo'ing the product in the video was at the Central Florida gun show with them.

He had a 1911 in his pants (almost totally invisible), and I tested the holster and was able to carry an M-9 in my pants- which is a HUGE freaking gun to carry that way, too.  But I swear it worked, and was highly concealed.  The flap of leather disperses the pressure, so it really reduces the print.

Take a look.  Some of you might be interested in getting one.  My opinion is it is very, very concealed, doesn't leave much of a print, (looks like you are carrying something in your pocket) is relatively comfortable, and the quality of the product looks pretty good, with double stitched seams, etc.

At the time, while I was in the gun show, I didn't buy one because (a.) I wanted to do some research on what other people say about it, and (b.) I was  unsure of how accessible it would be when you needed to draw under pressure.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxtv1KQimis[/ame]


----------



## Centermass (Oct 13, 2009)

Lol

While it's a neat product, it actually evolved from the old "Pager Pal"

Hardly anyone outside of emerg svcs uses pagers anymore. LOL

I still like my IWB j-hook Galco over this simply because if you're seated, and either your waistband is tight, your pant leg is tight or either of them tighten up even further because both your leg and waist are bent, it can bind hindering accessibility. This isn't a problem w/my Galco. Not saying it isn't a smart product, but some situations may limit it. The longer the piece, the more potential for binding up. Just something to think about. :2c:


----------



## opksrj (Oct 15, 2009)

those concealment t-shirts aren't very comfortable to me


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 16, 2009)

JBS said:


> I also got to see these up close and personal.  It is the newest concealed carry method I am aware of, and probably the coolest IWB style I've ever seen.  The guy demo'ing the product in the video was at the Central Florida gun show with them.
> ]



If you are a large overweight man wearing big baggy pants, I guess it will work well enough, but nothing about that looks comfortable to me in the least. Under those conditions where carry options are very limited, I can see it being better then nothing, but the choice of clothes will still matter as to not print, but walk around all day like that as a primary mode of CCW? No thanx. :2c:


----------



## JBS (Oct 16, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> If you are a large overweight man wearing big baggy pants, I guess it will work well enough, but nothing about that looks comfortable to me in the least. Under those conditions where carry options are very limited, I can see it being better then nothing, but the choice of clothes will still matter as to not print, but walk around all day like that as a primary mode of CCW? No thanx. :2c:



I'm not fat at all.  I'm 6' and 205 (+/-) and train daily.  But you are totally right, you would need to be wearing baggy pants.  I just think that is a common theme for most types of carry.

The thing is, if you're average build, with baggy khaki's and a polo shirt, this method will work in my opinion, and you can keep the polo tucked in if that is your thing.

I didn't buy one because I wanted to read up on it, and also because I questioned the accesibility of it in a vehicle.  I can't get my hands down my pants in a car.  No hidden humor there, I'll just say pre-emptively.:)


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 16, 2009)

JBS said:


> I'm not fat at all.  I'm 6' and 205 (+/-) and train daily.  But you are totally right, you would need to be wearing baggy pants.  I just think that is a common theme for most types of carry.
> 
> The thing is, if you're average build, with baggy khaki's and a polo shirt, this method will work in my opinion, and you can keep the polo tucked in if that is your thing.
> 
> I didn't buy one because I wanted to read up on it, and also because I questioned the accesibility of it in a vehicle.  I can't get my hands down my pants in a car.  No hidden humor there, I'll just say pre-emptively.:)



Like I said, better then nothing for sure, but it clearly has it's own limitations as do other carry methods. For me, that wold really be last resort method if I had no other way to conceal it. Let us know if you decide to try one. Just don't blow your di%$ off. A lot of people also swear by Thunderwear:

http://www.thunderwear.com/

No interest to me, but people I know who have used it, liked it. :)


----------



## Centermass (Oct 16, 2009)

One technique I use when I'm in my vehicle is to use a liner made of a PVC mesh that provides a non-slip grip surface, it's non-adhesive, and comes in a roll. It's primarily used as a kitchen drawer liner and works great on top of an armrest or seat. Your piece doesn't slide or slip around, regardless of how fast you make a corner or stop. Just cut a square to the size you want.  

Of course, this is used without kiddies in the car. I've used this for a few years and it works quite well. Just another option for your bag of tricks. :2c:


----------



## Iraqvet2003 (Oct 18, 2009)

Out of all that I have seen I will vouch for the crossbreed holsters supertuck. I wear one for my S&W M&P FS and compact 40 S&W which is very comfortable with both. I also intend to by 2 more one for my Sig P229 40 S&W and y FNH FNP-40 40 S&W, yes I like the holster that much. As far as the leather flap cause heat build up it does a bit, but works much better all year yound in almost any attire. That flap also protect the gun from you (sweat) and you from the gun (skin abrasion).


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 18, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Like I said, better then nothing for sure, but it clearly has it's own limitations as do other carry methods. For me, that wold really be last resort method if I had no other way to conceal it. Let us know if you decide to try one. Just don't blow your di%$ off. A lot of people also swear by Thunderwear:
> 
> http://www.thunderwear.com/
> 
> No interest to me, but people I know who have used it, liked it. :)



a thunderwear drawn vid

[YOUTUBE] <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FgOnJ48hW0g&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FgOnJ48hW0g&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lancero (Oct 19, 2009)

Iraqvet2003 said:


> Out of all that I have seen I will vouch for the crossbreed holsters supertuck. I wear one for my S&W M&P FS and compact 40 S&W which is very comfortable with both. I also intend to by 2 more one for my Sig P229 40 S&W and y FNH FNP-40 40 S&W, yes I like the holster that much. As far as the leather flap cause heat build up it does a bit, but works much better all year yound in almost any attire. That flap also protect the gun from you (sweat) and you from the gun (skin abrasion).



X2 on the Crossbreed Supertuck


----------



## hoepoe (Oct 19, 2009)

JBS said:


> I also got to see these up close and personal.  It is the newest concealed carry method I am aware of, and probably the coolest IWB style I've ever seen.  The guy demo'ing the product in the video was at the Central Florida gun show with them.
> 
> He had a 1911 in his pants (almost totally invisible), and I tested the holster and was able to carry an M-9 in my pants- which is a HUGE freaking gun to carry that way, too.  But I swear it worked, and was highly concealed.  The flap of leather disperses the pressure, so it really reduces the print.
> 
> ...


Don't like it.

During a real stress situation, the chances of foobar are high with this. The chances of an AD are also high. The drawing methods are clumsy and it's crossdraw which i dislike in any circumstance.

Also, it may hold a .45 well, but a smaller weapon will flap around, may even fall out as there's no mechanism to keep in in place. The leather looks soft and by not being molded to any specific weapon, offers zero retention.

I also fail to see how one can run or kick using a holster like this.

Did i mention i don't like it? 

Give me an inside pants holster and loose top and that's as concealed as i need.

I'm a big conservative when it comes to CC, old fashioned one might say.

H


----------

